# Cooler Master Masterliquid Pro 240



## Buchseite (14. Juli 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hat jemand schon Erfahrungen mit dem Cooler Master Masterliquid Pro 240 gemacht?
Wenn ja wie ist Eure Einschätzung?

Gruß

Michael


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Juli 2016)

Die gibts doch noch nirgends zu kaufen 

Wie soll denn jemand die getestet haben ?

HW Luxx hats getestet:  Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 240 im Test - Hardwareluxx


----------



## Buchseite (14. Juli 2016)

Chinaquads schrieb:


> Die gibts doch noch nirgends zu kaufen
> 
> Wie soll denn jemand die getestet haben ?
> 
> HW Luxx hats getestet:  Cooler Master MasterLiquid Pro 240 im Test - Hardwareluxx



Danke......


----------

